# The Lighter Side of Poodle Attacks



## MHealthJo (Oct 24, 2014)

This information is supplementary to the thread, "Protecting Yourself from POODLE Attacks in SSL 3.0".

Awareness is important. If you can see with your own eyes what can happen, it can help you to stay vigilant.


----------

